# Welcome to the derivatives forum!



## Joe Blow (25 August 2004)

You asked for it... and now you have it.

Welcome to the Aussie Stock Forums derivatives forum!

:jump:


----------



## positivecashflow (25 August 2004)

Hey Joe,

Thanks for adding this new forum... Hopefully there are others out there interested in this type of investment vehicle(s) as well and who can share their knowledge. 

Cheers,

J.


----------



## ghotib (26 August 2004)

Thanks for this too Boss. So much to learn....


----------



## Redwing (27 August 2004)

Hi Joe and the rest of the Guy's,

was having a look at www.cmcgroup.com.au and thier marketmaker software and thier CFD's 

have a look athe site if you wish and the walk though of thier software, let me know what you think...

REDWING
**********************************************************

Since its ground breaking introduction in 1996, our Marketmaker ® software has evolved into a world leading financial trading platform. 


Marketmaker ® v5.0, is our most flexible and comprehensive trading platform to date. The software provides access to thousands of real-time prices and gives you the power to trade global markets from one account, 24 hours a day.

Marketmaker ® v5.0 features at a glance

Live real-time tradable prices on thousands of global products including equity Shares and Indices, Currencies, Treasuries, Precious Metals and Commodities. 
Market Depth is available on all instruments on-line, allowing clients to view, in real-time, exactly what price is available on a stock at different volumes.

Multiple online order types including Market, Stop, Limits, OCO and Contingent or If-Done orders.

Real-time position updates to help you track your portfolio in real-time, allowing you to instantly see account equity, open, pending or closed orders and check available margin. 
Historical charting across our full range of instruments. Features of this fully integrated charting facility include un-limited default indicators, cross hairs and enhanced trend line control. 


Customisable trading platform which allows the user to create an unlimited number of trading pages to suit their trading needs.

Free real-time Dow Jones Breaking newswire and free expert fundamental market analysis from Reuters Research.


----------



## SuperTed (12 November 2004)

Looks like they make their money from the interest charges on the margin they lend to you covering the trade.

Didnt see anything about derivatives!!!


----------

